# Game Day Brisket - (Finished pic's added)



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2010)

8.7lb brisket seasoned with Kosher salt, black pepper and granulated garlic.  I didn't trim a bit of fat, rarely do.  Got it cooking on the Performer with Royal Oak and Cherry Wood (forgot to get hickory yesterday). 







The underside was seasoned, then I put it on the grill and seasoned the fat cap.  Easier for me and less mess.  Notice I have not lit the coals yet, this is to control the temps better on the way up, I do the same on my WSM, but IMO it's more critical on a 'grill'.








Coals are lit and the wood is added.








Does life get much better?  Brisket smoking, cold beer, nice weather and it's FOOTBALL SUNDAY!! Now if the Skins lay an egg today, it will ruin my whole day!


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*

Your off to a great start...............


----------



## bolognaringranch (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*

Hey Larry, how's that brisket coming on the performer. I'm gonna try one on my performer if yours works out. I've never cooked one before.

Jeff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*

Larrys a pro at these. To bad his team sucks!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*

Now there's a man who has mastered time and temp!

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*



			
				ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> Now there's a man who has mastered time and temp!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics!


He's also mastered fishing. No baits a hook like him! He's a master at it! :twisted:


----------



## californiagrillin (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*

Hey man, Brisket looks good. How did it taste with that big fat egg?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ronbeaux50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean bait and switch... WTF ARE THE PICS?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*



			
				ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick's poor attempt at a joke.......EPIC FAIL!

Pic's will be posted when I get home.  However, I was like Pig's at 'Camp' when they were taken, so the quality can be blamed on the Miller Brewing Company and Jim Beam, IT'S NOT MY FAULT AND I'M STICKING TO IT!


----------



## palmerbbq (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*

Looks nice.  I will have to try it on my kettle since I don't have a performer.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Game Day Brisket - GO SKINS!*



			
				palmerbbq said:
			
		

> Looks nice.  I will have to try it on my kettle since I don't have a performer.


That'll do Pig. That'll do.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's the finished pic's. The brisket turned out great, my liver on the other hand is still recovering.  

Time to foil, around 165�º.








This is the thing I like best about BBQ'ing on the kettle.  I only used roughly 1/2 Weber Chimney for the entire cook and 3 chunks of wood.  Temps stayed very steady all day.  This is how much lump was left after about 5 hours of cooking.





Brisket after it hit 'tender', rested for 1 hour, then opened the foil to cool before slicing.





Poured off the foil juices.  That's pure brisket aujus, no liquid was added.





Sliced


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks great  ...like that's something new with Larry da Wolfe.

Couple questions:
1. Vent settings? ... How would I do the same on a 22 OTG?
2. How the HELL did you do this with half a chimney?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great  ...like that's something new with Larry da Wolfe.
> 
> Couple questions:
> *1. Vent settings? ... How would I do the same on a 22 OTG?* (I know you know and why you're asking, but the 22 OTG is the same as a Performer minus the table).
> ...


----------



## bolognaringranch (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks great Larry!  You's a Skillbilly!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 20, 2010)

It looks good Larry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 20, 2010)

First, that was not an epic failure of a joke, it was freaking funny! Second, great job on the cook, I'll give you $25 for your WSM!


----------



## Massey Q (Sep 20, 2010)

Your a fricken genius!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 20, 2010)

Massey Q said:
			
		

> Your a fricken genius!



What Massey said and Good Job, Bro!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 21, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> First, that was not an epic failure of a joke, it was freaking funny! Second, great job on the cook, I'll give you $25 for your WSM!



$50 and you have a deal.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 21, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1j0u4qlr]First, that was not an epic failure of a joke, it was freaking funny! Second, great job on the cook, I'll give you $25 for your WSM!



$50 and you have a deal.[/quote:1j0u4qlr]


$35, final offer.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 21, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2wglfxpb][quote="Nick Prochilo":2wglfxpb]First, that was not an epic failure of a joke, it was freaking funny! Second, great job on the cook, I'll give you $25 for your WSM!



$50 and you have a deal.[/quote:2wglfxpb]


$35, final offer.[/quote:2wglfxpb]

NO Bro., $50


----------



## JWJR40 (Sep 21, 2010)

Larry, 
The brisket looks great, now that the temp is where I can stand it I'm going to have to get back out and fire something up on the WSM.


----------



## bolognaringranch (Sep 22, 2010)

Could have missed it, but about what temp was the grill running at?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 23, 2010)

bolognaringranch said:
			
		

> Could have missed it, but about what temp was the grill running at?




Kept it under 300*, couple spikes here and there, but generally under 300*.


----------



## Tony M (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice job Mr. Wolfe.

Never smoked a brisket w/ Cherry wood... will give it a shot.


----------



## bolognaringranch (Sep 26, 2010)

Cooked a 6lb brisket,Larry Wolf style on the performer yesterday. Also some beans.  Brisket took about 4 hours and the beans were on for about 2 hours. Used half of a chimney of Stubbs and 4 chunks of hickory for the entire cook. They were awesome. Good call Larry.[attachment=2:3az1ije4]DSC00471.JPG[/attachment:3az1ije4][attachment=1:3az1ije4]DSC00472.JPG[/attachment:3az1ije4][attachment=0:3az1ije4]DSC00473.JPG[/attachment:3az1ije4]


----------

